# San DIego GUPPY Club, June 27th, free, please join us!



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,
The second meeting of the San Diego Guppy Association is going to be on June 27th, (Sunday) at 2:00 at the home of Kirk and Barbara Bean (That's me, big grin!) in San Diego, California. Please, please come join us in some guppy fun! You can email me for directions and a map at [email protected] and you can call Charly Pratt at 619-267-2236 for more information. We live in Encinitas, CA which is between Del Mar and Carlsbad, just a few minutes off the 5 freeway.
Here is the scheduled events:
2:00 Viewing of the Beans 25+ tanks and 6 ponds, feel free to bend our ears on all the different species we breed. We also have horses, large parrots and cockatiels.
1: Open discussion on the San Diego Guppy Association
2: Discussion on the IFGA (International Fancy Guppy Association)
3: Report of the IFGA Midyear Show that was in Atlanta
4: Our auction of fishes, plants, gently used aquarium supplies, live food cultures, etc. This auction is open to everyone, please bring your fish (Guppies and anything else), plants, etc., that you would like to auction. Breeder gets 80% and the club gets 20%! Everyone is encouraged to participate, it is fun!
5: Door prizes will be awarded, everyone gets tickets! Donations of door prizes most appreciated too, the more the merrier!

I hope to see some of you there, we had a great time at the last meeting and a good turn out!


----------

